# Drill press safety and Forged in Fire TV show..



## Cadillac STS (Apr 1, 2017)

I have seen Forged in Fire where contestants are given a random piece of metal and are expected to forge a knife out of it.  Knife is tested, winners go on to further forging test, etc..  Interesting and sometimes amazing how they forge metal like that.

But there have been several guys on the show that are shown holding stock on a drill press in one hand and feeding a drill bit down into it with the other hand.  For drilling a wooden handle.  Terrible safety situation.

I always want things held down with a vise or clamp or something before the drill bit comes down, never holding with a hand.


----------



## Ironken (Apr 1, 2017)

I watched an episode the other night where one of the contestants was holding the blade, drilling a hole....ummmm, o.k. He then proceeded to pull on the blade while the drill was still in the hole to make a slot. Genius! By the way, there's a nice shiny JET mill just sitting there not 20 feet from him. Some pretty hanky s-<t happens on that show. I find myself gritting my teeth often while watching.


----------



## ewkearns (Apr 1, 2017)

My personal maximum is a 3/16" inch drill. Anything other than that and it either gets clamped or placed against the column (think sheet metal) to prevent it from rotating, while I hold it down with the "other" hand.

I've seen too many pieces of stock turned into "the whirling saw of death" because somebody didn't have time to mess with a clamp......


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 1, 2017)

Helicopter parts are no fun!  A simple bolt screwed by hand into a t-nut in a t-slot works fine for preventing helicopters while not wasting time...


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 1, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Helicopter parts are no fun!  A simple bolt screwed by hand into a t-nut in a t-slot works fine for preventing helicopters while not wasting time...


The first rule of using t-slots is having t-slots on your machine.  If not, other quick tooling like c-clamps can do the same job.


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 2, 2017)

pineyfolks said:


> Here's something simple you may want to make. I made these stops to use on my drillpress. They are just T-nuts with a stud and a drilled and tapped shaft. They have a cross drilled hole to tighten them with the chuck key handle. Just so your vise or workpiece isn't caught and spun out of your hand. Since we all have a habit of drilling stuff without bolting it down.
> 
> View attachment 59404
> View attachment 59405


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 2, 2017)

I have a vise with X-Y movement mounted on my drill press.  That has been useful for everything.  Clamp down and have ability to fine tune the drilling spot.


----------



## cascao (Apr 3, 2017)

I use bike seatpost clamps bolts to hold my vise. It's much faster to use.






https://c1.staticflickr.com/2/1613/24826117109_beb1b93f2c.jpg


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 3, 2017)

Here is a great drill press vise.  I do not have one, but if I find one at a decent price I will be picking it up!  I suppose one could be shop made...


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 8, 2017)

Float lock vises will save your hands but are tuff on the wallet paper. If your lucky enough to find one under $100. Grab it if under fifty grab me one too.


----------



## FowlerBlades (Aug 7, 2017)

From my personal experience (I was on the show, season 3 episode 12, the Zweihander) the Safety team on site goes through a THOROUGH walk of all tool uses and safety rules. Contestants sign a form stating that they have been shown all relevant safety information and consider themselves competent to use the equipment correctly.

once the camera's roll you have to do something BLATANTLY dangerous to have the safety team stop the show (or do something to endanger another competitor)

and they did SPECIFICALLY state that all items being drilled MUST be clamped


----------



## benmychree (Aug 7, 2017)

I have hand held many things in small belt driven drill presses, and still have all my body parts; if the job looks unsafe hand held, I use the vise grip welding clamps with the big U jaws; I always use T slot clamps on gear driven drilling machines.


----------



## randyjaco (Aug 7, 2017)

Some of the safety violations on that show are scary stupid. 
Each episode seems to feature one clutz . There is always at least one who has never used one of the power tools before. I just presumed that ignorance was part of the formula of the show. 
Randy


----------



## benmychree (Aug 7, 2017)

randyjaco said:


> Some of the safety violations on that show are scary stupid.
> Each episode seems to feature one clutz . There is always at least one who has never used one of the power tools before. I just presumed that ignorance was part of the formula of the show.
> Randy


Can I imagine, that perhaps, some of this may be scripted?????


----------



## FowlerBlades (Aug 8, 2017)

benmychree said:


> Can I imagine, that perhaps, some of this may be scripted?????



I can't speak for the show at large, the episode I was in had absolutely zero scripting or even prompting from the producers.  
I'm certain with more introverted contestants they do a bit more "guidance" to try and get them out of their shell. But no first hand knowledge.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Aug 8, 2017)

I think we're all guilty of 'cheating' from time to time. I try to weigh the risks vs. the advantages before placing bodily parts in harms way. Like if a small wooden grip needs a hole poked in it, the chances of a serious injury are very low. But the 1/4" piece of steel needing a half inch hole will definitely get clamped down.

As for the show, I was watching the other night and a guy caught his finger between the press column and the work piece. It got him badly enough that he needed the med team to check it out. A band aid solved the problem, but it could have been much worse.

Speaking if the show; last week I flipped it own and heard a familiar voice... It was my cousin, right there on national TV. And tonight another forum buddy will be on at 9 PM. I'll be watching again. And I'll look for reruns of season 3 episode 12 for another forum buddy.


----------



## cascao (Aug 9, 2017)

The show would be better if they given more time to guys work in his knives.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Aug 9, 2017)

Would be nice if the show had an episode where the expert judges were the contestants to see what they can do.


----------



## Linghunt (Aug 19, 2017)

You would think that the smith's would have a couple end mills in their bag.  Funny to see them try to make a slot with drill bit and not clamping it either.


----------



## FowlerBlades (Aug 19, 2017)

Linghunt said:


> You would think that the smith's would have a couple end mills in their bag.  Funny to see them try to make a slot with drill bit and not clamping it either.



The smiths are only allowed 3 personal tools which an end mill would count. 
no reason for not clamping, that's just a bit silly.


----------



## Linghunt (Aug 20, 2017)

Not heard the 3 tool limit, makes sense thou.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## ezduzit (Aug 20, 2017)

Watched a couple episodes of that show recently and was surprised by how interesting it was.

This year I added an 8" Wilton drill press vise (>50 lbs!) after spinning a sheet metal part that was too large for my 4" vise. No harm done, as I was prepared for that possibility. But it was a good excuse to buy the vise I've needed many times before.


----------



## Linghunt (Aug 20, 2017)

I love those Wilton vices.  Still want one but other tools higher on the want list.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 1, 2017)

The show should be an embarrassment to any competent workman.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm reminded of the old saying "You don't know what you don't know". Or in this case 'You don't see what you don't see'. I know personally two competitors from the show and I understand a lot of editing goes into making the show. I'm sure what we see on the air is a very condensed version of what transpires during filming. Point being that the show is there for ratings and drama creates interest. So, I'm not going to judge based on what's shown on air. Plus, I don't know how I would react to being in front of the cameras, timed, and critiqued on national television. I think those guys do a great job.

I will say I love the show and am guilty of saying aloud 'WTH was he thinking' or 'don't do it'.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Sep 2, 2017)

Compared to other options on TV it is worth watching. 

They do always edit so the most cocky and confident guy loses. Probably have them all say bragodocious things then edit in the guy who gets cut later.


----------



## Superburban (Sep 2, 2017)

Like every reality type shows, each episode needs to be better then the last. Not that they are looking for someone to get hurt, but I bet the producers would love to see a drill press take a knife blade for a spin. That, along with the arse chewing, and having the contestant thrown off the show for a safety violation, could be a high lite for the episode.


----------



## Linghunt (Sep 2, 2017)

If your on the show, any  screw up will make the final tape.  Recall the one where the firemen showed up at the home forge.  They neighbors were used to him, I figured the producer might have called in for show highlight.

They edit in sound bites as well to make judges look smarter.  Nothing is off limits for ratings.  

I like the show, but you just have to watch it for what it is.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Sep 2, 2017)

Would be great to see same show setup with CNC machining or manual machining challenges.  Really skilled guys show up and have to make things with random material, time limits, etc..

Maybe a show by "Skills USA" who does competitive skills competitions around the world.  It works with High School age kids to find the best of them.  USA gets beat bad sometimes by countries that have kids break off early High School age and into apprentices and have lot of real world experience to compete with at that age.


----------



## Linghunt (Sep 2, 2017)

Cadillac STS said:


> Would be great to see same show setup with CNC machining or manual machining challenges.  Really skilled guys show up and have to make things with random material, time limits, etc..
> 
> Maybe a show by "Skills USA" who does competitive skills competitions around the world.  It works with High School age kids to find the best of them.  USA gets beat bad sometimes by countries that have kids break off early High School age and into apprentices and have lot of real world experience to compete with at that age.



Good idea, perhaps has teams of mentor and student.   Remember *Junkyard Wars*,  not super popular, but I sure liked it.  It ran a couple season I think.

The Car and Bike build shows seem to top of list.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Sep 2, 2017)

Linghunt said:


> Good idea, perhaps has teams of mentor and student.   Remember *Junkyard Wars*,  not super popular, but I sure liked it.  It ran a couple season I think.
> 
> The Car and Bike build shows seem to top of list.



The show could give encouragement to people that have metal working equipment. And let people know they can get some equipment to work with like some guys might be thinking of doing blacksmith stuff


----------



## Rick Leslie (Sep 3, 2017)

I really miss "Junkyard Wars"!


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 3, 2017)

Linghunt said:


> Good idea, perhaps has teams of mentor and student.   Remember *Junkyard Wars*,  not super popular, but I sure liked it.  It ran a couple season I think.
> 
> The Car and Bike build shows seem to top of list.



Yeah... Junkyard Wars was fun to watch...
Problem with the show was: The hosts were not 'shop types'... which IMO kinda destroyed the potential for the show.
The competition at the end was the fun part!

Back on 'Forged in Fire'...
My take:  The judges are enthusiasts... they figured out a way to enjoy their hobby and make some $$$.  
Show is fun to watch... however I agree... watching the very unsafe shop practices makes me cringe.
Most of the time, I can pick out who is gonna be sent home and who is gonna win...
Once in a while they surprise me.  OTOH... once in a while, I disagree with the judges... Guess that is the part where 'they' have to add drama to sell the show.

Still, fun to watch.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Sep 3, 2017)

CamBam Brawl
DesKAM Duals
Maker Wars
Masters of Fusion (360)
Spin Masters
Dimension Warriors
BobCAD Clash
Micro Machine Matchup

Not each as their own series, but as episodes on "Masters of Dimension"

Episode 1:  Tool Up or Die
Self proclaimed internet forum tool and die makers are put through a series of challenges to test their abilities and compete for a chance to show off their skills.


----------



## brino (Sep 3, 2017)

Linghunt said:


> Remember *Junkyard Wars*, not super popular, but I sure liked it.



Yep I liked that one too, in both of it's varieties; Scrap-Heap Challenge(British), Junkyard Wars(US). I still have some on VHS.



GA Gyro said:


> Problem with the show was: The hosts were not 'shop types'... which IMO kinda destroyed the potential for the show. The competition at the end was the fun part!



I liked the hosts I saw. They seemed to ask the questions that most non-techies would. I thought that brought it "closer to the people" and hoped it would extend its longevity.



Linghunt said:


> The Car and Bike build shows seem to top of list.



My problem with most of the bike and car build shows is that they focus way too much on attitudes and disagreements.
They spend 40 minutes of the hour *****ing, 10 minutes in commercials and only 10 minutes doing anything like actually welding, building, etc.
Apparently, that's what most viewers like.
In my book that makes them "soap operas"......and I don't care to watch that BS.

Forged in Fire, in spite of it's minor faults, still seems to show mostly people working metal.
I guess they feel they have to include some danger/stupidity and "drama" (as @GA Gyro says) to sell it to the masses.

My two cents........
-brino


----------



## Alan H. (Sep 4, 2017)

Ref. holding in a press - Ellis makes this one.   Handy, doesn't work for all circumstance but then that's when the t-slots are ready and able for other solutions.


----------

